# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Çdo të thotë të jesh njeri i lirë?

## Albo

Cdo te thote te jesh njeri i lire?

Me eshte krijuar bindja, qe shume shqiptare nuk e dine se cfare do te thote te jesh njeri i lire, e jo me te jene te tille. Kjo krijon nje paradoks e problem te madh. Paradoksi buron nga fakti historik se ja tek jetojme ne nje epoke, ku shqiptaret si popull kane fituar nje liri qe as nuk e enderronin me pare, e ne te njejten kohe nuk e vleresojne apo perfaqesojne ate sic duhet. Problemi buron tek fakti se per aq kohe sa shqiptaret nuk e perqafojne lirine me te dyja duart e nuk kthehen ne njerez te lire, liria e shqiptareve si popull ka per te qene gjithmone e kercenuar, jo nga nje armik i jashtem imagjinar, por nga nje armik i brendshem: njerezit qe zgjedhin vasalitetin perballe sovranitetit, shtypjen perpara lirise, asimilimin kulturor perpara tradites se trasheguar shqiptare. Po ndaj me ju ate qe une di, vleresoj e misheroj ne jeten time, si nje njeri i lire.

1. Liria eshte hyjnore

Eksperimenti amerikan ne shtetformim para gati tre shekujsh, solli nje ide te re qe ishte revolucionare jo vetem per kohen, por per mbare historine e njerezimit. Baballaret e kombit te ri amerikan teksa luftonin te fitonin pavaresine nga Anglia, filluan te artikulojne bazat kushtetuese te jetes ne token e re amerikane. Nje nga idete themelore te kesaj jete ishte ideja se: "Te gjithe njerezit jane krijuar njesoj dhe u jane dhuruar disa liri te patjetersueshme nga Krijuesi i tyre: jeta, liria dhe kerkimi i lumturise." Kjo ishte revolucionare si ide per kohen pasi ne Evrope ne ate kohe njerezit nuk ishin krijuar njesoj, ata ishin krijuar dy soje: a) arsitokrate e monarke b) popull i thjeshte. Ideja ishte e padegjuar ndonjehere me pare ne historine e njerezimit, pasi deri ne ate kohe, ne gjithe historine e njerezimit, liria nuk ishte nje dhurat e Krijuesit ne qiell, por ishte nje dhurat e sovranit ne pushtet: qofte ky perandor, mbret, sulltan, diktator e president.

2. Liria eshte universale

Cfare do te thote qe "te gjithe njerezit jane krijuar njesoj"? Mos valle kjo duhet kuptuar si gjithe njerezit qe kane lindur ne Amerike gezojne te njejtat te drejta? Jo, aspak. Kjo do te thote, qe pavaresisht se ne cilin vend te botes ke lindur, pavaresisht se cfare rrace apo etnie i perket, pavaresisht se cfare gjuhe flet, pavaresisht se sa i pasur apo i varfer je, pavaresisht se sa i shkolluar apo analfabet je, ti gezon te njejtat te drejta te patjetersueshme te dhuruara nga Krijuesi(Zoti). Kjo nenkupton qe: askush te mos guxoje t'i mohoje nje njeriu te vetem, jeten, lirine apo kerkimin e lumturise pasi kjo eshte nje dhurate hyjnore per te gjithe popujt e njerezit e botes, e per secilin prej nesh! Nese nje njeriu te vetem ne shoqeri i mohoet nje nga keto te drejta, gjithe shoqerise te perbere nga shtetas te lire u eshte mohuar e drejta e tyre! Te gjithe shtetasit e shoqerise se lire vleresojne keto te drejta te patjetersueshme si te shenjta, dhe jane gati te veteflijohen per mbrojtjen e tyre me cdo cmim.

3. Jeta eshte e shenjte

Nuk eshte rastesi qe jeta renditet e para ne listen e ketyre te drejtave. Jeta eshte e shenjte dhe duhet mbrojtur me cdo cmim nga te gjithe nga te gjithe ata qe e kercenojne apo vrasin jeten. Ne shume vende te botes, edhe sot e kesaj dite, njerezve u pritet koka vetem e vetem se guxojne te shprehin mendimin e tyre lirshem qe bie ndesh me botekuptimin e shoqerise; grate vriten me gurre pasi del dikush qe i akuzon per tradheti bashkeshortore; grupe te ndryshme etnike shfarrosen ne mase si spastrim etnik te zones; femije e njerez vdesin nga uria dhe etja; femije abortohen qe ne barkun e nenes; luftra sjellin vdekje ne njerez; diktatore pushkatojne, vrasin e internojne njerez qe guxojne te shprehin mendimin e tyre; femije, vajza trafikohen per prostitucion e per trafik organesh; kriminele e banda kriminelesh vrasin njerez te pafajshem cdo ore e minute; e shume shembuj te tjere . Cfare kane te gjitha keto raste si emerues te perbashket? E perbashketa e madhe eshte vrasja e jetes. Vrasja e jetes do te thote ti mohosh dikujt te drejten e jetes. Pak rendesi kane rrethanat apo kushtet, te gjithe keto shembuj qe solla deshmojne fundin e jetes. Cfare mund te thuhet per ata qe ndermarrin akte te tilla? A e vleresojne ata jeten sa duhet? Sigurisht qe jo. Nese do te vleresonin jeten si te shenjte, ata nuk do te ndermerrnin akte te tilla qe denohen si ne toke e ne qiell njesoj. Cilado qofshin motivet e akteve te tilla, keta njerez po deshmojne me veprat e tyre qe e shenjte per ta eshte pushteti personal (pavaresisht nga forma e tij), se sa jeta e njerezve. Te gjithe keta njerez ne bote, jo vetem qe nuk jane njerez te lire, por keta jane armiq te gjithe atyre njerezve te lire ne bote, qe e cmojne jeten si te shenjte.

4. Liria e ben njeriun njeri

Liria eshte esenca e qenies se njeriut. Njeriu pa lirine nuk eshte njeri. Ai mund te jetoje, te marri fryme, te mbijetoje, por asnjehere nuk do te arrije potencialin e tij njerezor pa lirine. Ne kohet e lashta, njerezit ndaheshin ne "njerez te lire" dhe "skllever". Njeriu i lire ishte ai qe gezonte te drejten jo vetem te jetonte jeten e tij lirshem, por edhe te blinte e punesonte skllever. Njeriu skllav ishte njeri qe nuk gezonte asnje te drejte tjeter pervec jetes, ne kembim te punes qe i caktonte pronari. Skllavi nuk klasifikohej si njeri por si kafshe pune dhe pak rendesi kish origjina, etnia, kultura apo historia e jetes se tij. Keta njerez skllever bliheshin, shiteshin e vriteshin si bageti nga pronaret e tyre. Perse ua sjell kete fakt historik ndermend? Per t'iu bere te kuptoni se sa shume ka evoluar njerezimi per te arritur deri sot. Shume njerez pa kontekstin e duhur historik, bejne gabimin e mbetjes peng vetem ne kontekstin historik te kohes se tyre dhe kujtojne se gjithe brezat para nesh kane pare po ato liri e te drejta qe gezojme ne sot. Arsyeja tjeter perse e zura ne goje eshte qe te ndergjegjesoheni me koston e jashtezakonshme njerezore, te matur ne jete te humbura njerezish, qe eshte paguar si cmim per fitimin e lirise qe ne gezojme sot. Eshte shume e lehte per kete brez qe te harroje e nenvleftesoje sakrificat e jashtezakonshme shekullore qe jane bere per te ardhur ne kete epoke lirie.


5. Kerkimi i lumturise, udhetimi i njeriut te lire ne jete

Shume njerez kur degjojne togfjaleshin "kerkim i lumturise" nenkuptojne si pa dashur qe te gjithe njerezit ne kete bote meritojne te jene te lumtur. Ne rastin e shqiptareve, preokupimi kryesor i tyre si njerez ne keto 20 vjetet e fundit ka qene: "pasurimi me cdo kusht e me cdo cmim". Tani qe jam i lire si shqiptar, misioni i jetes sime eshte qe te pasurohem ne menyre te ligjshme e paligjshme. Ose ka shqiptare te tjere qe kur perballen me realitetin e epokes se lirise ne te cilen jetojne, ankohen duke thene: "ishim si ishim nen komunizem, por hanim nje cope buke e ishim te qete, nuk na degjonin veshet te tilla gjera qe degjojme sot." Kjo eshte ana tjeter e medaljes: pretendimi qe tani qe jemi te lire e ne demokraci, problemet tona si popull e si njerez do te marrin fund. Dhe te njejtin mentalitet e gjejme edhe kur vjen fjala tek togfjaleshi i famshem: "integrim evropian", kjo portretizohet nga politika dhe mediat si fundi i te gjitha problemeve te popullit shqiptar, fundi i historise se tyre si popull!

E bera kete devijim nga tema duke e lidhur me realitetin shqiptar, pasi eshte e rendesishme per shqiptaret te kuptojne qe "kerkimi i lumturise" nuk eshte dicka qe e bejme ne turme, eshte nje udhetim personal i cdo shtetasi te lire ne jete. Do te kete nga ata shtetas te lire qe do te zgjedhin pasurimin me cdo kusht ne jeten e tyre. Do te kete nga ata qe do te zgjedhin kujdesin ndaj femijeve duke u bere mesues apo edukatore; do te kete nga ata qe do te zgjedhin rrugen e artit duke u bere muzikante, artiste, piktore; do te kete nga ata qe do te zgjedhin te jetojne jeten e tyre ne varferi te plote, pasi kjo eshte jeta qe ata njohin; do te kete te tjere qe do te zgjedhin rrugen e krimit e do te perfundojne ne burg; do te kete te tjere qe do te zgjedhin rrugen e arsimit per tu kthyer ne shkencetare, arkitekte, inxhiniere, doktore e shpikes neser. Jo dy njerez do te bejne te njejten zgjedhje ne jete, por e rendesishme nuk eshte zgjedhja qe ata bejne, e rendesishme eshte qe ata e bejne kete zgjedhje ne liri te plote, pa trysnine e askujt. Jo te gjithe do te gezojne te njejte pasuri e te njejtet te mira materiale, por kjo nuk eshte e rendesishme, e rendesishme eshte qe kushdo qe ka deshire te punoje e fitoje, e gezon kete te drejte per te arritur ate qe deshiron nga jeta.

Keto te treja, jane esenca e njeriut te lire. Te gjitha lirite e te drejtat e tjera te sanksionuar ne ligjet demokratike ne nje shoqeri, jane derivate te ketyre te trejave. Do te ndalem ne disa prej ketyre lirive specifike ne ditet ne vazhdim. Ftoj edhe gjithe shqiptaret e tjere qe te pasurojne kete teme me mendimet e tyre.

Albo

----------

kriskulli (12-11-2014)

----------


## maratonomak

faktori shqiptar gjithmone ka luftuar per liri por pa ditur cka te beje me ate .

koncepti i lirise per shqiptaret eshte te gjithe per vete Zoti per te gjithe .

liria fillon si ceshtje individuale dhe perfundon si ceshtje kombetare por midis kesaj dicka nuk shkon mire dhe asnjehere nuk arihet rezultati i duhur te shqiptaret ,ndoshta sepse na mungon solidariteti ,na pengon rivaliteti patetik dhe krenaria .

liria eshte keqkuptuar nga shqiptaret menjehere pas 45 viteve nenshtrim diktatorial duke perqafuar nje liri pa mbeshtetjen dhe respektimin ndaj ligjit dhe rjedhimisht liria e dikujt mund te jete nenshtrimi i dikujt tjeter.

----------


## Antiproanti

"_Liria cdo here eshte liria e tjetrit_"

Nese nuk gabohem eshte thenje e Rosa Luxemburg, bashkethemeluese e Partise Komuniste te Gjermanise...

----------


## klajdi wolf

*FJALIMI I PRESIDENTIT OBAMA PAS RIZGJEDHJES*

Duam që fëmijët tanë të jetojnë në një Amerikë jo të zhytur në borxhe, e cila nuk dobësohet nga pabarazia. Që nuk dobësohet nga fuqia shkatërruese e një planeti në ngrohje. Ne duam të lëmë pas një vend të sigurt, të respektuar, të çmuar në gjithë botën. Një komb që mbrohet nga ushtria më e fortë në tokë dhe nga trupat më të mira që ka njohur ndonjëherë bota. _Por gjithashtu edhe një vend që kapërcen me besim këtë kohë lufte, e i cili do të formojë një paqe të ngritur mbi lirinë dhe dinjitetin e cilësdo qenieje njerëzore._ Ne kemi besim për një Amerikë bujare. Një Amerikë tolerante, të hapur për ëndrrat e vajzës së një emigranti e cila studion në shkollat tona dhe betohet përpara flamurit tonë. *Për të riun nga pjesa jugore e Çikagos, i cili shikon jetë përtej qoshes së rrugës. Për fëmijën e punonjësit të mobiljeve në Karolinën e Veriut, i cili dëshiron të bëhet doktor apo shkencëtar, dhe inxhinier apo sipërmarrës, diplomat apo edhe president. Kjo është e ardhmja për të cilën shpresojmë, vizioni i përbashkët që kemi.* Pikërisht atje duhet të shkojmë.

Burimi: http://www.panorama.com.al/2012/11/0...#ixzz2OepNJeRh

----------


## iliria e para

Ne Shqiperi ka plot njerez qe nuk jane te lire. Nuk mendoj per ata qe jane ne burgje, por per nje grup tjetr njerezish. Nder  ta ka shume femi qe jan te  ngujuar etj etj.

----------


## -Zana-

> Cdo te thote te jesh njeri i lire?
> 
> *Me eshte krijuar bindja, qe shume shqiptare nuk e dine se cfare do te thote te jesh njeri i lire, e jo me te jene te tille. Kjo krijon nje paradoks e problem te madh. 
> *
> 1. Liria eshte hyjnore
> 
> Eksperimenti amerikan ne shtetformim para gati tre shekujsh, solli nje ide te re qe ishte revolucionare jo vetem per kohen, por per mbare historine e njerezimit. Baballaret e kombit te ri amerikan teksa luftonin te fitonin pavaresine nga Anglia, filluan te artikulojne bazat kushtetuese te jetes ne token e re amerikane. Nje nga idete themelore te kesaj jete ishte ideja se: "Te gjithe njerezit jane krijuar njesoj dhe u jane dhuruar disa liri te patjetersueshme nga Krijuesi i tyre: jeta, liria dhe kerkimi i lumturise." Kjo ishte revolucionare si ide per kohen pasi ne Evrope ne ate kohe njerezit nuk ishin krijuar njesoj, ata ishin krijuar dy soje: a) arsitokrate e monarke b) popull i thjeshte. Ideja ishte e padegjuar ndonjehere me pare ne historine e njerezimit, pasi deri ne ate kohe, ne gjithe historine e njerezimit, liria nuk ishte nje dhurat e Krijuesit ne qiell, por ishte nje dhurat e sovranit ne pushtet: qofte ky perandor, mbret, sulltan, diktator e president.
> 
> 2. Liria eshte universale
> ...



Ti e paske identifikuar sh mire se c'eshte Liria, por te flasesh per lirine ... ate mund ta bej vetem dike qe zbaton rregulloren e saj , pa marre parasysh ngjyren/rracen/moshen/gjinine/kombesine... bindjet fetare etj etj . 

Duke qene qe sot personalisht mora 1 denim ne lidhje me te drejten e lirise/fjales ( ku u ndeshkova/abuzova pse dhashe komentin tim ne lidhje me temen ) Jam e bindur qe ti ke nevoje te bindesh/denosh stafin tend si fillim dhe jo antaret.

Ky eshte mendimi i im, ne lidhje me temen.

----------


## kriskulli

> *FJALIMI I PRESIDENTIT OBAMA PAS RIZGJEDHJES*
> 
> Duam që fëmijët tanë të jetojnë në një Amerikë jo të zhytur në borxhe, e cila nuk dobësohet nga pabarazia. Që nuk dobësohet nga fuqia shkatërruese e një planeti në ngrohje. Ne duam të lëmë pas një vend të sigurt, të respektuar, të çmuar në gjithë botën. Një komb që mbrohet nga ushtria më e fortë në tokë dhe nga trupat më të mira që ka njohur ndonjëherë bota. _Por gjithashtu edhe një vend që kapërcen me besim këtë kohë lufte, e i cili do të formojë një paqe të ngritur mbi lirinë dhe dinjitetin e cilësdo qenieje njerëzore._ Ne kemi besim për një Amerikë bujare. Një Amerikë tolerante, të hapur për ëndrrat e vajzës së një emigranti e cila studion në shkollat tona dhe betohet përpara flamurit tonë. *Për të riun nga pjesa jugore e Çikagos, i cili shikon jetë përtej qoshes së rrugës. Për fëmijën e punonjësit të mobiljeve në Karolinën e Veriut, i cili dëshiron të bëhet doktor apo shkencëtar, dhe inxhinier apo sipërmarrës, diplomat apo edhe president. Kjo është e ardhmja për të cilën shpresojmë, vizioni i përbashkët që kemi.* Pikërisht atje duhet të shkojmë.
> 
> Burimi: http://www.panorama.com.al/2012/11/0...#ixzz2OepNJeRh



Klajdi, ka cituar Barack Obamen, qe propaganda mediatike e shiti si nje president qe do te sillte te mira dhe vetem te mira. Po ku jemi sot, dhe cfare ka bere Obama deri me sot? Obama sot konsiderohet nje nder Presidentet me te kqinj te SHBA-ve, per te mos thene me i keqi. Dhe kete gjykim e jep popull i amerikan. 
Fjalet keshtu duken te bukura, por duhet pare se cfare ben vertet personi dhe duhet pastruar nga propaganda mediatike. Me reformat e Obames, amerikanet jane me pak te lire sot nga sa ishin me pare. Obama largoi trupat amerikane nga Iraku dhe atje gjendja u destabilizua menjhere... Obama u tregua i dobet dhe Rusia akensoi menjehre Ukrainen. Obama u je arme rebeleve siriane dhe keta ua japin armet amerikane xhihadisteve te ISIS. Ca te mire ka bere Obama? Te gjithe kane qellime te mire, por rezultetet jane ato qe kane rendesi. Obama u ka sjelle amerikaneve dhe  te gjthe botes (ku ka vepruar) vetem vuajtje, heqje te t edrejtave themelore dhe luftra gjakatare...

Prandaj me kujdes kur citoni debila si Obama. Te vetmen merite qe ka Obama eshte se eshte i ZI. Vetem kaq.

----------


## Elian70

jeta eshte jing-jang...liria nuk ekziston...te gjithe varemi nga dikush, por problemi eshte: si ta zvogelojme numrin?

----------


## sirena_adria

*“Duhet të mësoni të hiqni dorë nga e shkuara”. Fjalët fantastike të Paulo Coelho-s*

Është gjithmonë e nevojshme të kuptosh se kur përfundon një etapë e caktuar e jetës. Nëse këmbëngul tëqëndrosh në të shkuarën, pavarësisht kalimit të kohës, e humbet lumturinë dhe sensin e kohës.

Është e nevojshme ndonjëherë të mbyllësh disa rrathë, të mbyllësh disa dyer, ose të mbyllësh disa kapituj,siç doni t’i quani. E rëndësishme është të mundesh t’i mbyllësh, t’i lësh pas disa momente të përfunduara të jetës.

Puna jote mori fund?
Marrëdhënia jote mori fund?
Nuk jeton më në atë shtëpi?
Duhet të shkosh në një udhëtim?

Mund të kalosh shumë kohë në të tashmen tënde i “asgjesuar” nga pse-të, duke rimenduar të shkuarën dhe duke u përpjekur të kuptosh pse-në, apo si-në e situatave të caktuara. Mirëpo kamata që do të vijojë do të jetë e pafund, sepse në jetë, ju, unë, miqtë tuaj, vëllezërit tuaj dhe motrat tuaja, të gjithë duhet të jemi në rrugën drejt mbylljes së kapitujve, kthimit të faqeve, mbylljes së etapave dhe vazhdimin e të ecurit përpara.

Nuk mund të jetojmë në të tashmen, duke u penduar për të shkuarën. As duke e munduar veten me pse-të. Ajo që ka kaluar, ka përfunduar tashmë. Ndodhi ajo që ndodhi dhe duhet ta lëmë të shkojë, duhet të shkëputemi prej saj.

Nuk mund të jemi përgjithmonë fëmijë, adoleshentë, apo punonjës në punë, nga të cilat na kanë hequr apo janë mbyllur. Gjërat kalojnë dhe duhet t’i lëmë të shkojnë. Kjo është arsyeja pse, ndonjëherë, është kaq e rëndësishme të shkatërrohen kujtimet, të zhvendosni shtëpi, të grisni letra, të hidhni dokumenta, të shisni ose dhuroni libra.

Lëreni të shkuarën, shkëputuni prej saj. Në jetë, askush nuk luan me zara dhe duhet të mësohet si të fitosh, ashtu edhe të humbasësh dhe të jetojmë të tashmen. E shkuara është e shkuar. Mos prisni të kthehet më pas. Lëreni pas inatin për ngjarjet e kaluara dhe për çfarë mund të kishit bërë ndryshe. Duke u kapur pas çasteve të së shkuarës, vetëm lëndojmë veten, e helmojmë veten dhe zhvillojmë hidhërim. 

*Jeta është bërë për të ecur përpara, për të mos u kthyer kurrë pas.*

Thuaji vetes “Jo, gjërat nuk mund të ndryshojnë”. Binde veten që e shkuara nuk kthehet pas. Nuk jemi asnjëherë si dy ditë më parë, si tre muaj më parë, apo si një vit më parë. Mbyllni derën, ktheni faqen, mbylleni rrethin.


Bota.al

https://bota.al/duhet-te-mesoni-te-h...aulo-coelho-s/

----------

*Neteorm* (01-12-2021)

----------

